# Snowbird facebook group, Part 2.



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I started a new Snowbird Facebook group!
I posted this in the group description:

There was already a Snowbird facebook group, but something happened to it. It hasn't has a new post since May 2016, the ability to create new posts for that group has disappeared, and the group has no admin! no group owner, so there is no one to ask about it. The group appears to have been abandoned in place. So a few of the guys on www dot snowblowerforum dot com suggested that a new Snowbird FB group should be formed. So here it is! Since its been a year and a half since the ability to make posts on the previous group "died", I thought enough time has passed to start a new group. So welcome! This group is about anything related to Snowbird snowblowers, and any other products made by the George Tractor Division of Community Industries,which in addition to the Snow Bird snowblower also includes the Work Bird tractor and the Earth Bird tiller.

New group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/122579441746626/

thanks!
Scot


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, Scot. I'm in.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Too bad there wasn't a way to take over the page. Oh well, out with the old and in with the new.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry I had to stop posting on the FB page. It seems that my FB friends can see all of my posts there. Not a huge deal, but I do want some privacy in my life.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, thats a major problem with Facebook groups. Everyone hates it and thousands of people have told Facebook they hate it and dont want it, but Facebook doesnt care and wont change it, because more views equals more money for them.

I dont blame you for not posting there, its not very active anyway. This forum is better! 

Scot


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I looked at it. How many years does out go back? I keep flipping, in to 2017 now.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It only goes back to October 2017, thats when it was created. There was an older group, but it no longer works. Details in the first post in this thread.

Scot


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

It doesn't seem to happen with every group. I think there may be a way to change the group settings to prevent this. Thank God I don't belong to a 'Men who like farm animals' or some such group.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Yeah, thats a major problem with Facebook groups. Everyone hates it and thousands of people have told Facebook they hate it and dont want it, but Facebook doesnt care and wont change it, because more views equals more money for them.
> 
> I dont blame you for not posting there, its not very active anyway. This forum is better!
> 
> Scot


not sure what you mean. I have a facebook group for Honda owners but no one on my friends list sees it. I do not share on my timeline. or do you mean something else?


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

The page should be changed from a Public Group to a Closed Group.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

GreenMtnMan said:


> The page should be changed from a Public Group to a Closed Group.


What makes you say that? I havent seen any issues with it being public.

Scot


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Not a huge issue, I just don't need all of my FB friends to see every post I make to a group. As a matter of fact, I only will respond if it is a Closed or Private group.


----------

